# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  معركة الفخر (أصابوا دبابته فترك ساقه المقطوعة فيها...روايات مذهلة من أبطالنا الجرحى ف

## ابن الاردن

جرحى معركة الكرامة فخورون بما انجزوه بأن قهروا الجيش الاسرائيلي الذي كانت دعايته تقول بانه الجيش الذي لا يقهر , وباعتزاز يقول العريف المتقاعد موسى فلاح بني عامر لقد هزم الجنود البواسل من الجيش العربي العدو الاسرائيلي منذ الساعة العاشرة صباحا وبقوا حتى مغرب ذلك اليوم يسحبون آلياتهم المدمرة يجرون ذيول الخيبة والانكسار .

في حكايات البطولة وكلام الرجال ورفاق السلاح والمحاربين القدامى يتذكر الصديق صديقه ,فها هو قائد فصيل دبابات في معركة الكرامة الملازم المتقاعد ابراهيم موسى الشوابكة يتذكر رفيق السلاح المتقاعد العسكري نايف السوالقة حين قطع اجازته قادما من جبال الطفيلة بسيارة كانت اجرتها في ذلك الوقت ثلاثة دنانير وهي قيمة كل راتبه الشهري ,فشاء القدر ان يكون مسعفه ومنقذ حياته بعد اصابته في ارض المعركة.

ويلخص مشاعر جرحى معركة الكرامة الذين استضافتهم وكالة الانباء الاردنية بمناسبة ذكراها الحادية والاربعين في صدق انتمائهم العريف المتقاعد سعود القطارنة عندما قال " كنا نتمنى من القلب ان نكون جميعا من شهداء معركة الكرامة لاننا مهما قدمنا للوطن وشعبه وقيادته الهاشمية سنبقى مقصرين " .

القطارنة الذي تشرف بخدمته العسكرية بالمشاركة في معركة الكرامة الخالدة كاحد افراد كتيبة الدبابات الخامسة الملكية ولم يتجاوز عمره حينها 23 سنة يصف المعركة كما عاشها بقوله" كنت احد افراد الواجهة الامامية على خط حدود المعركة مع العدو , فتلقينا الاوامر العسكرية من قائد السرية يوم الاربعاء الموافق للعشرين من اذار عام 1968 بالتمركز في مواقعنا وابلغنا ان احتمال محاولة العدو اختراق خطوطنا العسكرية هو شبه مؤكد مبينا ان قوة وتمرس الاستخبارات العسكرية الاردنية كان لها الدور الاساس في افقاد العدو لعنصر المفاجأة الذي يعتبر من اهم مقومات نجاح العمل العسكري" .

ويضيف انه في تمام الساعة الخامسة والنصف من فجر الخميس الحادي والعشرين من اذار بدأ العدو بشن هجومه الغاشم ودارت المعركة ,فكان كل من هم حولي من الزملاء في جيشنا الباسل على اعلى درجات الشجاعة والاستبسال والايمان بالنصر وحال لساننا جميعا يقول " اما النصر او الشهادة " .

ويقول لقد كان التعاون والتصميم على التضحية موجودا بين جميع الافراد في اسمى صوره , اذ انه وفي حوالي الساعة الثالثة من مساء يوم المعركة جاءني بلاغ بان احدى دبابات الكتيبة القريبة من مواقع مدفعيتي تعرضت للانزلاق فاغتنمت وعدد من افراد المدفعية فرصة ما لا يتعدى الثلاثين دقيقة في محاولة سحبها , وعندها قامت قوات العدو بقصفنا جوا فاصبت اصابات بليغة في صدري وساقي اليمنى في منطقتي الركبة وكعب القدم .

ويضيف " لم تستطع حينها سيارة الاسعاف ان تخليني من ارض المعركة لانني علمت لاحقا بان سائق السيارة استشهد ,لكن المثل الاعلى الذي ضربه جيشنا الباسل في ارض المعركة من التعاون والتضحية والبطولة كان الدافع وراء اقدام احد افراد الكتيبة بالمجازفة عندما اقتحم الموقع بسيارة ( روفر ) عسكرية واسعفني ونقلني من الموقع بمخاطرة هي الاروع رغم القصف الشديد الذي كنا نتعرض له .

ويزيد القطارنة في وصف التضحية الباسلة بين افراد جيشنا قائلا " لم تقف تضحيات الزملاء الذين اسعفوني الى هذا الحد اذ ان السيارة التي اقلتني كانت مستهدفة وبشكل مباشر من قبل احدى طائرات العدو , فطلبت من السائق ومن معي في السيارة مغادرتها خوفا عليهم من القصف الا ان انهم آثروا اسعافي رغم جميع مخاطر الطريق الممتدة من طريق - العارضة باتجاه صويلح - حتى تمكن السائق من ايصالي الى نقطة الاسعاف في منطقة صويلح .

ويصف القطارنة شعوره اثناء الاصابة ولحين اسعافه " لم اكن افكر بشيء سوى النصر فقد كان كل ما يدور في ذهني حينها ارض المعركة ولا شيء سواها حتى انني ولو كان الامر بيدي لما فارقت ارضها رغم جراحي " .

ولم يختلف حال الوكيل المتقاعد ابراهيم محمود غوانمة الذي كان احد افراد كتيبة الدبابات الخامسة الملكية في معركة الكرامة عن حال القطارنة في ضربه لاسمى معاني التضحية والفداء والذود عن ارض الوطن .

فكان الغوانمة كغيره من افراد كتيبته الذين تمركزوا ليلا داخل دباباتهم حتى صباح يوم المعركة المشهود بعد ان تلقوا الاوامر العسكرية التي اعلمتهم باقتراب ساعة الصفر .

ويصف كيفية تعرض دبابات الكتيبة الى قصف العدو جوا اثناء تحركها باتجاه منطقة مثلث الشونة الجنوبية ( السويمة ) مبينا فشل العدو في تحقيق اي اصابة في اليات جيشنا العربي بسبب ما واجهه من استبسال وشجاعة من دفاعات دبابات الكتيبة .

ويقول لقد منحنا قائد السرية حرية الحركة والاتصال والتبليغ في حال تعذر الاتصال اللاسلكي في موقع المعركة ,فتلقيت العديد من التبليغات من زملائي بطريقة مباشرة تمكنت خلالها من اصابة احدى دبابات العدو واحراقها ,فكنا مع بعضنا البعض نشد عزيمتنا ونستنهض هممنا طيلة ساعات المعركة التي اشتدت ضراوتها في موقع وجودي لكننا استطعنا وباصرارنا على النصر والتضحية وقبل الساعة الثالثة من مساء يوم المعركة تدمير اربع دبابات ومجنزرتين من اليات العدو .

ويضيف الغوانمة انه وفي الساعة الثالثة مساء اصيبت دبابتي بقذيفة تبعتها قذيفة اخرى خارقة اخترقت الدبابة من الجانبين فقدت بسببها ساقي اليمنى الا انني لم اشعر حينها باي الم نتيجة شدة الاصابة ولم اعلم بانني فقدت ساقي الا عند محاولتي الخروج من الدبابة فاكتشفت انها بترت تماما , ورغم ذلك استطعت ان اتمالك نفسي بقوة وتمكنت من الخروج من الدبابة واسقطت نفسي الى جانبها .

ويصف تلك الساعات التي مرت عليه بفخر وقوة اذ انه ولغايات حماية نفسه من احتراق الدبابة وانفجارها آثر ان يقوم بالزحف على (كوعي) يديه ليقطع الشارع الذي كان بمحاذاة الدبابة رغم وابل النيران الذي كان يستهدفه من قوات العدو اثناء زحفه ليتمكن في النهاية من الوصول الى الجهة الاخرى من الشارع ويسقط نفسه باقرب حفرة فبقي فيها دون ان يستطيع أي احد الوصول اليه سواء من زملائه او حتى من افراد العدو بسبب ضراوة الحرب .

ويقول " بعد ان مكثت بالحفرة تفقدت نفسي فوجدت راسي اصيب بجرح قطعي وساقي مبتورة تماما فخلعت لباسي العسكري وقمت بربط ساقي وتضميد راسي في محاولة لايقاف النزيف اذ بقيت بالحفرة منذ الساعة الثالثة مساء ولغاية الساعة الثامنة ليلا ,وكنت طيلة هذه الفترة احيي زملائي بصوت عال واشد من عزيمتهم غير مكترث بما اصابني من جراح الى ان جاء زملائي في قواتنا الباسلة وهم يغنون اهازيج النصر والفرح فوق راسي فبكت عيناي فرحا حين ايقنت ان النصر تحقق ودحرنا العدو .

ويضيف :بعد اسعافي الى المستشفى العسكري في ماركا دخلت في غيبوبة لمدة ثلاثة ايام وعندما استيقظت كان وجه المغفور له جلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه هو اول ما رأته عيناي وهو يقول لي " الحمد لله على السلامة .

رفعتوا رؤوسنا ورفعتوا رؤوس الامة العربية " واسترسل جلالته قائلا " في معركة الكرامة كل العرب شعروا بفخر النصر " ثم وضع جلالته رحمه الله وسام الاستقلال على صدري وامر باحضار جهاز ( راديو ) لتمكيني من سماع حديث جلالته طيب الله ثراه لي عبر البث الاذاعي عندها لم اتمكن من منع نفسي عن البكاء فخرا وعنفوانا وحبا لجلالته رحمه الله .

ويشير الغوانمة :الا انه وبعد شفائه من الاصابة لم يتقاعد بل بقي يتشرف بالانتساب الى القوات المسلحة الاردنية كمكرمة من مكارم الحسين طيب الله ثراه رغم ما اصابه , فكان احد المرتبات العسكرية العاملة في مركز الاطراف الاصطناعية في المستشفى العسكري اذ وجد كل عناية ورعاية واهتمام الى ان اكمل مدة سنواته العسكرية .

وبالعودة الى العريف المتقاعد موسى فلاح بني عامر في وصفه لمجريات المعركة يقول : كانت مهمتي على جسر الملك حسين ان اشارك بالمراقبة العسكرية لتحركات العدو فقد كان الجيش الاسرائيلي يحشد آلياته بكثافة قبل المعركة بنحو اسبوع وكان واضحا ان العدوان قادم وسمعنا بتصريحات احد المسؤولين الاسرائيليين انه قال لرؤساء البلديات اننا سنتناول الغداء في عمان او السلط .

وفي تمام الساعة الخامسة والثلث من صباح يوم الخميس الحادي والعشرين من آذار بدأ الهجوم على جيشنا المرابط وشاهدت عزيمة الرجال ، وبدا واضحا منذ الصباح تفوق الجندي الاردني ومقدرته على تحقيق اهدافه ,فما ان جاءت الساعة العاشرة من صباح ذلك اليوم حتى كانت الآليات العسكرية الاسرائيلية في ارض المعركة مدمرة ومعطلة ،لذلك فانني اقول ان الجيش العربي حقق انتصاره في غضون الساعات الست الاولى من ذلك اليوم وبقي جيش العدو لساعات بعد المغرب وهو يجمع اشلاء جنوده وآلياته المدمرة .

ويقول : لم يكن لدى اي منا هواجس خوف او عدم اطمئنان لنتيجة المعركة على الرغم من ان الطيران كان يحلق فوق رؤوسنا ,فبعد ان فشلت دباباتهم ومدرعاتهم بدأ القصف الجوي ولم يؤثر ذلك على معنوياتنا بل زادنا قوة وايمانا .

شظايا قذيفة العدو التي اصابت بني عامر ما زالت في جسده تذكره كل صباح بفرح النصر وامجاد البطولة ,ففي الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم المعركة تلقى بجسده قذيفة العدو لتصيب الجانب الايسر من جسمه وتسبب له كسورا في يده اليسرى لينقل الى مستشفى السلط لاجراء الاسعاف الاولي ثم الى مستشفى ماركا العسكري ، وليظل فيها ستة اشهر .

وكما ذكرى النصر ازلية فذكرى حضور الراحل العظيم الحسين طيب الله ثراه لزيارته وزملائه جرحى معركة الكرامة في المستشفى ما زالت تسكن عقله وقلبه يتذكر نفسه وهو العريف ابن العشرين عاما كيف قال للحسين "والله يا سيدى لو كان عندنا غطاء جوي لما خرج من ارض المعركة جندي اسرائيلي واحد سالما" ، ويتذكر في الوقت ذاته زيارة وفود كثيرة من الدول العربية والاجنبية .

ونعود كذلك الى حديث الملازم المتقاعد ابراهيم الشوابكة الذي كان من افراد القوات المسلحة في الجهة الجنوبية من المعركة وهو يتذكر تفاصيل ذلك اليوم قائلا : انقطعت الاتصالات بيننا وبين الواجهة الامامية وكنت في ذلك الوقت قائد فصيل دبابات ولاحظت في المنظار ان رتل دبابات متقدما من الشونة الى جهة الجنوب، وعلى الفور تكلمت مع الجنود على جهاز اللاسلكي الخاص بيننا اطمئنهم بالقول " ، ان الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يكرم احدا مثل الشهيد حين وضعه في منزلة الصديقين، والأسر مذلة , واذا استعملت سلاحك فان الله سيساعدك" .

ويقول : لقد تفوق الجندي الاردني على نفسه بعقيدته وايمانه القوي بالله تعالى وبالوطن حين لم تثنه الدعايات والمحاولات الاسرائيلية عن زعزعة صموده , لقد انتصرت عزيمة الابطال في النهاية واحتاج الامر الى قدر كبير من الصبر وقوة الاحتمال .

ويتابع :كنت على المدفع آمرا وراميا فرميت دبابة اسرائيلية لكنني لم اصبها لدرجة تدميرها ونزل منها شاب ومعه رشاش صغير (عوزي) فرآه آمر الدبابة التي كانت خلفي وقتله ، وخلف نخلتين كانت تقف دبابة اسرائيلية اخرى ورايت نفسي مواجها لمدفعها على بعد اقل من ثلاثين مترا وتفاجأت بها حين اطلقت صاروخا باتجاهي اصابني بشظايا في مختلف انحاء جسدي .

" يوم اغر للجيش العربي وللشعب الاردني ويوم افتخار للامة الاسلامية والعربية بالنصر المؤزر " هكذا يصف الجندي اول المتقاعد حسين محمد القضاة الذي حظي بشرف الدفاع عن ارض الوطن في معركة الكرامة كاحد افراد كتيبة المدفعية .

يقول القضاة كان لتشجيع المغفور له الملك الحسين الاثر الاكبر في تحقيق النصر ، لانه امد الجنود بالقوة والعزيمة من خلال وجوده بين جنوده على ارض المعركة مضيفا انه عند بدء المعركة كان القصف عنيفا ، وبقيت في الموقع لغاية الساعة الرابعة مساء ,وكانت مهمتي تزويد المدفعية بالذخائر وكنت الاحظ مدى سخونة تلك المدافع من كثرة الرماية مشبها فوهاتها بالجمر .

ويتابع " في عصر يوم المعركة بدأت المدافع الاردنية ترمي مباشرة دبابات العدو بشكل مستقيم بسبب قرب المسافة بيننا وبين العدو, وبعد ان توقف قصف الطيران الجوي اصبح الاشتباك مع دبابات العدو اكثر ضراوة عندها سقطت قذيفة مدفع في الموقع الذي اتمركز فيه ادت الى اصابتي بعدد من الشظايا في جسدي وساقي, تمالكت قواي وتمكنت من السير على قدمي الى ان تم اسعافي ,نقلت بعدها الى مستشفى الميدان الاول ( مستشفى الامير راشد بن الحسن في ايدون حاليا).

واعرب الجنود الاوفياء ,ابطال الكرامة والعز عن تقديرهم وشكرهم لجلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني لرعايته الدائمة والموصولة لهم ولاسرهم وتوجيهاته السامية للهيئة الخيرية الهاشمية للمصابين العسكريين التي اخذت بايديهم وساعدتهم عينيا وماديا في كثير من الاوقات وما زالت ترعاهم وترعى ابناءهم وتوفر لهم متطلبات الحياة المعيشية والتعليمية.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا ابن الاردن على المعلومات القيمة 

معركة الكرامة  ...  رمز العز الفخار

----------

